# Australia Has Gone Seipa...



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Ok check these pics... this is at 10am today.... and lower down at 6am.... Its been windy as hell here (100km+) and the wind has rushed over the Nullabor and picked up some of the special Aussie red sand... you really dont want to see how much of a mess the car is after a bit of rain, but suffice to say the fechefeche 'sand-dust' is still blowing around the place and everything is now orange!

ok, now bear in mind the sky is usually a nice blue colour like this...










So this is 10am... eek...


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

This was 6am... EEEK! ...now bear in mind this is without any filters or effects... this is what it looked like with the naked eye...and you can see how the dust in the air has meant everything is out of focus... Where I walked there was footprints and my feet were orange! LOL


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

how hazy is this!


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

Blimey. What you need is one of Roy's Submersibles... nice big numbers, good quality lume and chunky enough to beat off any of those nasty Australian beasties hiding in the gloom :taz:

Incidentally, nice tree behind your car. Eucalyptus? Be careful of killer Koalas.

h34r:


----------



## ncon (Sep 14, 2005)

I'm most impressed....

.... that you were up at 6am!

Very much a similar story for us (not that we live that far away from JonW) I'll post some more piccies when I get home.

It was a very surreal experience, especially with a deep red glow poking through the curtains at about 5:30am!

It'll give us all plenty to do tonight, at the very least, patios and patio furniture need hosing down, aircon units need a bit of a clean and garage doors should get wiped down and greased.... (sigh)

On the other hand, it provides me with a good reason for having such a shocking lawn!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

LOL, like I didnt guess that a certain someone would give me hassle for being awake(ish) at 6am LOL :wallbash:

Amusingly my alarm clock has an orange glow so I didnt notice it much, but it was very surreal.

I would wait until the dust has fully settled before getting on with chores like washing down etc. although the sun has finally shown its face now at just gone 1pm. :clap:


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

Ah, stop moaning. The sun has finally shown its face here at just gone 21st September. And won't be seen again until May 2011.


----------



## ncon (Sep 14, 2005)

JonW said:


> LOL, like I didnt guess that a certain someone would give me hassle for being awake(ish) at 6am LOL :wallbash:
> 
> Amusingly my alarm clock has an orange glow so I didnt notice it much, but it was very surreal.
> 
> I would wait until the dust has fully settled before getting on with chores like washing down etc. although the sun has finally shown its face now at just gone 1pm. :clap:


I'm only teasing! :cheers: Will wait till weekend to clean up now, that could have been time spent drinking beer though, boo!


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Just saw it on the news


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Some Aussie news reports with (dare I admit it) better pics than mine... :sadwalk: 

http://www.smh.com.au/multimedia/national/sydney-enveloped-in-red-dust/20090923-g19h.html

http://www.smh.com.au/environment/health-warning-as-dust-blankets-sydney-20090923-g12o.html


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

At least you guys have the summer to look forward to while we probably only have 5 or 6 months of p#ssing rain on the way

:sadwalk:

Any summer jobs for 50yr old alcoholic wasters over your way ?????

:lol: :lol:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Well Australia has just had its winter... :sadwalk:

not sure what Australia does with 50 year old vodka swilling Bonds... probably gives em a beach hut, trunks and a towel... LOL


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Amusingly Ive just been sent this... LOL


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Blimey!

I bet you can taste it in the air.... So what do people do? Go out as normal, and breath it in? I would imagine its nasty stuff to get in your lungs..... I expect Godzilla is looking for a face mask...


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Youre quite right Jase, its a talc like dust and has seem hundreds of asthmatics heading to hospital today :sadwalk:

You can defo taste it and smell it, people with normal lungs can breath it ok though....

Ok so this was the same view as above at 4pm:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Not very nice at all, there's loads of pics being sent in on Sky news... don't want to think about the clean up


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Looks like they've shipped you all off to Mars without telling you. Punishment for losing to the Kiwis?

(Where have all the Emoticons gone? I'm sure there was an alien one :down: )


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JonW said:


> how hazy is this!


Seeing those I`m surpprised Shawn hasn`t booked a flight :lol:


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Forget your Honda Accord mate, you need one of these










At least you've got a great excuse to wear the X-33 though.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2009)

Jon, that looks nasty. I have never seen anything like that before! Does it happen often?



mach 0.0013137 said:


> Seeing those I`m surpprised Shawn hasn`t booked a flight :lol:


That's a good one


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

JHM said:


> Jon, that looks nasty. I have never seen anything like that before! Does it happen often?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah but he'd still try and mod it somehow


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Agent orange said:


> Forget your Honda Accord mate, you need one of these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Er, the X33 was sold a while back... Ive been wearing a Rolex... the Triplock crown means no dust







:yes:


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

JonW said:


> Er, the X33 was sold a while back... Ive been wearing a Rolex... the Triplock crown means no dust
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh I give up. I can't keep up with your watch flow mate, I have enough difficulties keeping track of my own  .

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Hee hee, Likewise... aint that the truth!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Well this red dust stuff is everywhere, its like red talc! Here are some pics of the car... I only washed it last week... grr...


----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

Cheezus, wouldn't you love to be in the car-wash business on the east coast at the moment!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Yeah, we gotta get these washed ASAP as they are threatening water restrictions again from next week, gotta love this country :blush:


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2009)

At least it matches the lume on the vintage Sub now


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Puts new meaning into the phrase "done and dusted"


----------



## ncon (Sep 14, 2005)

A wee bit late I know, but thought i'd add a few pics of my own.

Throwing open the bedroom curtain at 6:20am, and this is the sight that greeted us.

For a very brief moment I thought it was a bush fire, but the smell would have been overpowering, a neighbour said that the area was prone to fires 20 years ago before the area was developed, but is a generally very low risk area.... if such a thing exists here.










Going down the stair, the main hallway window was no better, obviously.



















The back was no better, everything just covered, though it didn't seem to bother Harold and Bruce, my two Pommie-Eating Brown-Belly Blue-Tounge Snakes :blush:

By 8am I was a work and this was the view in the City centre 23 floors up










All in all an unpleasant experience, though hopefully one we won't have to deal with too often!


----------



## Javaman365 (Jul 27, 2009)

Truly spectacular to behold, despite the inconvenience/danger factor.

I'm in awe.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

JHM said:


> At least it matches the lume on the vintage Sub now


LOL, yeah thats why I chose the Sub to photo with the dust 



ncon said:


> A wee bit late I know, but thought i'd add a few pics of my own.
> 
> Throwing open the bedroom curtain at 6:20am, and this is the sight that greeted us.
> 
> ...


Brilliant! doesnt bother the snakes much  

I did worry about bushfires as well, but having had them <10km away (on the F3) a few years back I know what thats like... lots of smell and lots of soot and flakes of black tumbling like snow... and way more scary :sadwalk:


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

JonW said:


>


I'd have great fun scribing 'Wash Me!' with my index finger on every car in the street!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Stu, it would wear thin after a while, there are just too many cars... anyway I always preferred 'if only my wife was a dirty as my car' :yes2: , Id do it too but my red finger would give me away and id just be in more trouble...


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Cool pics. saw it in the news as well. Do you wonder what germs or dormant viri may have been stirred up in that storm? I watch too many movies


----------



## ncon (Sep 14, 2005)

James said:


> Cool pics. saw it in the news as well. Do you wonder what germs or dormant viri may have been stirred up in that storm? I watch too many movies


Does this count as a germ? Dunno where he went though...


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Thats better I knew it 

Hey Jon, if you feel an urge to carry your watches in a pouch on your belly something has gone very wrong


----------

